# concertina blinds for 544



## 121435 (Mar 17, 2009)

where would i find these blinds to replace the existing ones which become rather worn


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Try Steve at Motorhomes-R-Us (01454 320359 or 07769 695096). When I was looking for a motorhome a month or so ago I asked about retrofitting these blinds. He said they were available (and he had obtained them in the past) but expensive. Of course there is always Hymer UK!!!!

Good luck

Mike


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

GWH, can I suggest you update your signature to include model year? I have a B544 but it's from a time when dinosaurs still roamed the earth and doesn't have any foldy-blindy-things so we must be decades apart.

Not being funny or anything. Just thought it might improve the quality of the responses you get.

Jimbo


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Good idea jimbo, I have updated my signature block to show the model year.

Regards

Roger


----------

